# Saffir Simpson Hurricane Scale to be renamed



## weathernms (May 18, 2009)

*The National Hurricane Center will rename the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Scale, the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale.

The hurricane scale was originally set up in the early 1970's to measure the intensities of the maximum sustained winds in hurricanes.

Read why:*
http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-5181-Jackson-Weather-Examiner~y2009m5d17-SaffirSimpson-Hurricane-Scale-to-be-renamed-the-SaffirSimpson-Hurricane-Wind-Scale


----------

